# Jordan Klepper Takes On Canadian Truckers



## Irwin (Feb 18, 2022)

Find out what the protests are all aboot... (that's Canadian for about)


----------



## Mike (Feb 18, 2022)

Can't get the video Irwin, aboot is Scottish too for about.

Mike.


----------



## Irwin (Feb 18, 2022)

Canadian police have started arresting protesters from the Ottawa trucker convoy.
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...test-canada-ottawa-police-arrests-latest-news

I suspect that once the "protesters" have dispersed, they'll be getting a visit from law enforcement at their homes and possibly a series of lawsuits for lost wages and other financial damage incurred as a result of their shutting down commerce. Some may lose their commercial drivers licenses, as they should. They're using their trucks as weapons.


----------



## Pinky (Feb 18, 2022)

I say, "it's about time!".


----------



## AnnieA (Feb 18, 2022)

This could've been over soon after it started had it been handled in a statesmanlike manner from the first.  Per board rules, that's about as far as I can go...


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 18, 2022)

*While I certainly agree it is essential that these protestors are dispersed, perceptions around what constitutes statesmanlike behaviour are varied, particularly among people from different countries with dissimilar law enforcement protocols. *


----------



## AnnieA (Feb 18, 2022)

Shalimar said:


> *While I certainly agree it is essential that these protestors are dispersed, perceptions around what constitutes statesmanlike behaviour are varied, particularly among people from different countries with dissimilar law enforcement protocols. *



Looks like my idea of statesmanship needs clarification.  This wasn't a mob of people that suddenly materialized on foot.  The truckers' plans were known for days before they arrived in Ottawa.  If there is forewarning of a protest like this, seems to me that meeting, listening and discussing issues might diffuse and nip the situation in the bud.  Had I been a leader of a nation, I would've done that at the first  ...listened to the truckers with dignity _*even without acceding*_ to them.  The fact that someone in power cares to listen, sits down and does it goes a long way in resolving conflict, changing behavior.  I've learned that just working in healthcare.  You'd think someone in leadership would try for good rapport skills. Everyone--even blue collar workers--likes to be treated as though they matter.

.


----------



## Gaer (Feb 18, 2022)

Nope.  I stand with the truckers, for individual freedom and against the mandates.
I know this is an unpopular take but isn't this what the Forum is about, expressing our opinions?
A cyber attack has knocked out my news programs for three days now so I'm not up on what is happening with this.


----------



## Pecos (Feb 18, 2022)

AnnieA said:


> Looks like my idea of statesmanship needs clarification.  This wasn't a mob of people that suddenly materialized on foot.  The truckers' plans were known for days before they arrived in Ottawa.  If there is forewarning of a protest like this, seems to me that meeting, listening and discussing issues might diffuse and nip the situation in the bud.  Had I been a leader of a nation, I would've done that at the first  ...listened to the truckers with dignity _*even without acceding*_ to them.  The fact that someone in power cares to listen, sits down and does it goes a long way in resolving conflict, changing behavior.  I've learned that just working in healthcare.  You'd think someone in leadership would try for good rapport skills. Everyone--even blue collar workers--likes to be treated as though they matter.
> 
> .


*I do not have in-depth knowledge of this issue, but it appears that you are suggesting that the Canadian Prime Minister should accede to the demands of lawbreakers and meet with them on one of those bridges. My understanding is that Canadian law enforcement knew that the security threat against the Prime Minister was high, and they did not want him to put himself in that kind of danger where they could not protect him. Canadian law enforcement has already confiscated a lot of weapons. 

Would any American President take that kind of personal security risk? I seriously doubt it.*


----------



## AnnieA (Feb 18, 2022)

Pecos said:


> * accede*



???

Read my post you quoted.  I prefaced acceding with without ...even bolded it.  How did you interpret "without acceding"  into acceding?  Is the word without unclear to you?

.


----------



## Murrmurr (Feb 18, 2022)

Pecos said:


> *Would any American President take that kind of personal security risk? I seriously doubt it.*


I don't see our current president doing it, but they wouldn't have to. They could use Zoom or a phone call. I agree, a dialog could have ended that whole thing.


----------



## AnnieA (Feb 18, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> ... They could use Zoom or a phone call. I agree, a dialog could have ended that whole thing.



I think it could've prevented it altogether with no other action other than according the truckers the respect of talking with them before they got to Ottawa.  Very remiss that it wasn't at least attempted.  We'll never know now.

.


----------



## Irwin (Feb 18, 2022)

AnnieA said:


> ???
> 
> Read my post you quoted.  I prefaced acceding with without ...even bolded it.  How did you interpret "without acceding"  into acceding?  Is the word without unclear to you?
> 
> .


The truckers are completely irrational. Like the saying goes (that I made up), you can't reason with the unreasonable.

People have their say by voting for the candidates they prefer. You don't get to have your way by throwing a giant temper tantrum. That's not how democracies and civil societies work.

Science supports the vaccine and mask laws as they are. The vast majority supports the laws, including the majority of truckers. It's just fringe groups who are protesting. Should we allow every cult who doesn't like our laws to disrupt commerce and take over highways and bridges? That would be anarchy.


----------



## AnnieA (Feb 18, 2022)

Irwin said:


> The truckers are completely irrational. Like the saying goes (that I made up), you can't reason with the unreasonable.
> 
> People have their say by voting for the candidates they prefer. You don't get to have your way by throwing a giant temper tantrum. That's not how democracies and civil societies work.
> 
> Science supports the vaccine and mask laws as they are. The vast majority supports the laws, including the majority of truckers. It's just fringe groups who are protesting. Should we allow every cult who doesn't like our laws to disrupt commerce and take over highways and bridges? That would be anarchy.



If you knew days in advance that a group with the means to physically disrupt roadways, cities were planning to do so, wouldn't you try to nip it in the bud?   The best way I can think of doing that is by listening ...even with no intent to do more than listen.  If you've not learned that communication can avert conflict at your age, nothing I can type here will help you understand it.

.


----------



## Murrmurr (Feb 18, 2022)

Irwin said:


> A) The truckers are completely irrational. Like the saying goes (that I made up), you can't reason with the unreasonable.
> 
> B) People have their say by voting for the candidates they prefer. You don't get to have your way by throwing a giant temper tantrum. That's not how democracies and civil societies work.
> 
> C) Science supports the vaccine and mask laws as they are. The vast majority supports the laws, including the majority of truckers. It's just fringe groups who are protesting.





Irwin said:


> D) Should we allow every cult who doesn't like our laws to disrupt commerce and take over highways and bridges? That would be anarchy.


A) What irrational thing did they do or say? (sincere curiosity)
B) The right to protest is also part of a democratic society.
C) Science doesn't support masking _at this point_. And when scientists agreed that masking was a great idea, they were really specific about what type of mask was effective and which types were not.
D) I would not characterize those guys as a cult. But of course, you can if you like.


----------



## Judycat (Feb 18, 2022)

My husband was a trucker. He didn't think, he just drove. If someone would have said we're going to Ottawa, the reason would have been bla bla bla to my husband, but he'd have been ready to go. A "friend" once said to him that safety meetings were government oppression.  When the guy walked off the job, so did my husband. He couldn't drive for the company without a signed sheet from the instructor. So he sat at home for a week wondering what he should do next. I finally told him to call the guy who arranges safety meetings and ask if there's another one coming up anywhere. There was and I told him to call his buddy, who thought the government was trying to keep him down, to go too. They spent the day at the meeting and got their signed sheet. These people aren't rocket scientists.


----------



## Murrmurr (Feb 18, 2022)

Judycat said:


> These people aren't rocket scientists.


Out of the approximate 8 billion people on the planet, rocket scientists comprise less than a mere 1%.


----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (Feb 18, 2022)

AnnieA said:


> If you knew days in advance that a group with the means to physically disrupt roadways, cities were planning to do so, wouldn't you try to nip it in the bud?   *The best way I can think of doing that is by listening* ...even with no intent to do more than listen.  If you've not learned that communication can avert conflict at your age, nothing I can type here will help you understand it.
> 
> .


If these truckers are worth listening to, how come unions in Canada do not support them? Furthermore, most truckers in Canada are fully vaccinated.

"Organized labor has by and large opposed the truckers. From the Teamsters to CUPE, Canada's largest public sector union, to the Steelworkers of Canada, union leadership has sided with the government in supporting Trudeau's vaccine mandates.

"The so-called 'freedom convoy' and the despicable display of hate lead by the political Right and shamefully encouraged by elected conservative politicians does not reflect the values of Teamsters Canada," the Teamsters said in a statement. "The disruption, bullying, and display of deplorable symbols of hate and bigotry have gone on long enough. It's time for the mob to go home, and it is time for local authorities in Ottawa to see that they do so peacefully and expediently," CUPE wrote."

https://www.newsweek.com/why-are-canadas-unions-siding-government-against-workers-opinion-1679077

A fringe group of truckers backed mainly with $$$ from the right wing in the USA. I wonder if there is a law in Canada where it's illegal to accept funds from a foreign nation with intent to overthrow the government?

This minority of truckers are no less than domestic terrorists. Blaring horns 24/7 making life difficult for locals and disrupting international commerce making life difficult for all Canadians.


----------



## AnnieA (Feb 18, 2022)

Nosy Bee-54 said:


> If these truckers are worth listening to,...
> 
> ...This minority of truckers are no less than domestic terrorists. Blaring horns 24/7 making life difficult for locals and disrupting international commerce making life difficult for all Canadians.



You used 'are' ...they're_ not_ worth listening to _now_.  Think* past tense* before it ever got started.  Listening--or at least a good pretense at listening ..._*not*_ appeasing--to prevent the very disruption they're causing now. 

Again.  If there's a group with the equipment to disrupt as they have headed to town, a wise leader would at least attempt to head them off at the pass.  If that failed, then block their entrance into the city after stating that the attempt at dialogue broke down.

.


----------



## Irwin (Feb 18, 2022)

“Having a group of people who disagree with the outcome of an election who want to go a different way and bring in an alternative government is a non-starter in a responsible democracy," Justin Trudeau said.​​“This is protesting people going about their daily lives, harassing people who dare wear masks or follow public health rules, expressing hateful approaches… The people of Ottawa deserve to have their lives back,” Trudeau said. “This is a time for responsible leadership as well, for all politicians from all parties to tell these protesters, as I have… It's time to give them their neighbourhoods back.”​​During a press conference at a downtown Ottawa hotel, organizers doubled down on this message, taking issue with the fact that the federal government has not engaged directly with them.​​“Let me assure the people of Ottawa that we have no intent to stay one day longer than necessary. Our departure will be based on the prime minister doing what is right, ending all mandates, and restrictions on our freedoms,” said organizer Tamara Lich.​


----------



## dseag2 (Feb 18, 2022)

Irwin said:


> Find out what the protests are all aboot... (that's Canadian for about)


I LOVE Jordan Klepper.  He is so sarcastic and asks questions that truly show how unaware people are.   Thanks for sharing!


----------



## AnnieA (Feb 18, 2022)

Irwin said:


> ​The people of Ottawa deserve to have their lives back,” Trudeau said. “This is a time for responsible leadership as well, for all politicians from all parties to tell these protesters, as I have… It's time to give them their neighbourhoods back.”​​



Responsible leadership....little late in the game for that, but best wishes.

Such a shame that responsible leadership apparently doesn't run to proactive. Reactive generally does get messy.


----------



## dseag2 (Feb 18, 2022)

Irwin said:


> The truckers are completely irrational. Like the saying goes (that I made up), you can't reason with the unreasonable.
> 
> People have their say by voting for the candidates they prefer. You don't get to have your way by throwing a giant temper tantrum. That's not how democracies and civil societies work.
> 
> Science supports the vaccine and mask laws as they are. The vast majority supports the laws, including the majority of truckers. It's just fringe groups who are protesting. Should we allow every cult who doesn't like our laws to disrupt commerce and take over highways and bridges? That would be anarchy.


The irony of all this is that 90% of Canadian truckers are vaccinated.  You are right that it is fringe groups that have been enabling this.

https://www.newsweek.com/canadian-f...accines-90-percent-drivers-vaccinated-1674109


----------

